# Can I leave the lights on?



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

I have an integrated hood so the lights come on with the filter unless you manually shut the lights on and off. So I cannot put a timer on the lights without timing the filter as well. I guess I could use a clip on light and put it on the aquarium and put that on a timer but I was wondering if there is any damage to plants and xs stress to the fish by just leaving the lights on 24/7while we are away for 11 days. Its a 26 gallon aquarium which is quite deep and the light is a fluoresent t5 13 watt I think. I have not had any algae probs to date.

Thx


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

davec said:


> I have an integrated hood so the lights come on with the filter unless you manually shut the lights on and off. So I cannot put a timer on the lights without timing the filter as well. I guess I could use a clip on light and put it on the aquarium and put that on a timer but I was wondering if there is any damage to plants and xs stress to the fish by just leaving the lights on 24/7while we are away for 11 days. Its a 26 gallon aquarium which is quite deep and the light is a fluoresent t5 13 watt I think. I have not had any algae probs to date.
> 
> Thx


massive stress to fish and plants.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

It would not be ideal. I'm guessing you would probably be using those pyramid food thingy or automatic feeder while you are away. Excessive food + light = algae.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

souldct said:


> It would not be ideal. I'm guessing you would probably be using those pyramid food thingy or automatic feeder while you are away. Excessive food + light = algae.


Not only that, your fish and plants can not sleep.

Pyramid feeders are blocks of death. Eheim auto feeder or nothing. 

Enjoy your vacation.

Just leave the lights off. As long as some degree of daylight can enter the room and the fish can see, ten days is ok.


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

will the plants be ok with just indirect sunlight from the windows?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

davec said:


> will the plants be ok with just indirect sunlight from the windows?


For 11 days, probably.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The plants will probably look leggy when you get back, and some of the more sensitive plants may die over 11 days. It really depends how much sunlight is coming through your window, etc.

However, the alternative of leaving the lights on for 11 days straight is even worse, so...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just leave a lamp close by on a timer like you said. It's better than nothing. Having a light on 24/7 is probably too stressful on your fish.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Why dont you take apart your hood, drill a hole through the back so you can get a second cord attached and break the connector that connects the filter and the lights, put the lights on a new cord and rewire the filter to the original cord. My 0.02. GL


----------



## Pansophy (Feb 22, 2010)

Also... I don't think Sunlight can penetrate glass that easily so the sun rays would need to shine directly from the top canopy or plastic.


----------

